# Router table



## smartphoneless (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I want to make a router table with an adjustable fence that i can use both for rounding edges and perhaps making tracks and such but also as an edge trimmer (jointer?), I was thinking perhaps someone could post some pictures or guide me to some forum posts that could give me some ideas and inspiration. 

Thanks


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

for the adjustable bit, think about T-tracks

see: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/drill-press-table-w-t-tracks-185394/


----------



## smartphoneless (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, that is really nice and just about what I was looking for. 

I was hoping to make it all wood except the bolts and such but I guess it might be difficult to match those T-track rails for accuracy and simplicity. My initial idea was that I wanted to make a complete fence perhaps with some kind of screw adjustment from the back of the table to make it fine-adjustable, and with an additional adjustment possibility to extend the after-fence (left side fence) for the 90* straight edge trimming purpose. I guess it might be too much for it to be practical to make though, it's perhaps more realistic to make just two separate left and right side fences. The bracket I have started to make for the height adjustment seems pretty tight and steady but of course I don't know how that will hold up in time, I will make it detachable so that it can be improved or adjusted if needed. I am also a little worried about the motor clamps, it wouldn't be nice if they break or loose it - in fact it would be a disaster. The birch plywood seems really strong though.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

you can make slide tracks in wood - looks like a dovetail cut. 
matching "insert" drilled & counter bored for a bolt - all done . . . .


----------

